# advice on How to hatch leaf insect (Phyllium siccifolium) eggs



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

I found some eggs in my leaf insects tank this morning and i am just wondering how people would advise to keep them for the best hatching success. I assume they would be OK in similar conditions to those in the tank (fairly humid, room temperature etc) Also how long do they take to hatch? I've can't find anything anywhere to tell me!

Looking forward to hearing people's advice


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Put them in a cricket tub with moist kitchen roll, keep them warm either on top of a viv or in the airing cupboard, and mist them once a week. They should take between 6 and 9 months to hatch, the warmer you keep them the quicker they will hatch, obviously don't cook them but anything up to 30c is fine.


----------

